# [SOLVED] My HDMI won't work.



## Nummesis (Jun 17, 2009)

I just built a new computer from the ground up. Hooked it up to my 42 inch LCD 1080p HDTV with an HDMI cable and turned it on. It shows the bootup screen and then it does show the Windows screen with that moving blue bar under the logo. Then the moniter goes black on my logon screen.

When I took the HDMI cable off and just hooked up a super VGA cable i can now use my tv as a moniter.

HELP....

My system specs are below.
EVGA NVIDIA nForce 730a motherboard
AMD Phenom 2 Quad Core 3.0 GHz
4 Gig DDR2 memory
Antec 500 watt PSU

Should I not use the graphics cards that came inbedded on the motherboard? It has an HDMI, DVI and VGA outputs.

I think I might just need to tweak my card setting to recognise my tv as a moniter but I can't figure it out. Driving me nuts.


----------



## marknhl (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: My HDMI won't work.*

What resolution is your monitor set to? The maximum resolution the best tv can handle is 1024x768.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: My HDMI won't work.*

You need to activate the hdmi output , it doesn't automatically work like the other ports.


----------



## Nummesis (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: My HDMI won't work.*

Using a DVI to HDMI adapter I have my screen res set to 1280 by 720.

My tv's native res is 1366 by 768. That gives me a black screen that i can't use.

Did some tinkering around and i have a max usable res of 1920 by 1080 but everything on the screen is too small to see. lol


----------



## marknhl (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: My HDMI won't work.*

ya sorry i read on another thread that the max any tv could go was 1024x768 but that is obviously not the case. I hooked up a different computer to my hdtv and did some playing around and my max resolution is the same as yours. I stepped it down one level tho because, I agree the icons are way too small lol


----------

